# Vehicle history check



## Gewfyu

Hello,

Planning on buying a used car and have done a lot of research on here already. It seems like a big recommendation is to check the vehicle history, but I didn't see too much specific info on how exactly to do this. Is it calling the dealership with the vehicles chassis number? Or what are the specific documents we need or steps to take to get this done?


----------



## travertine

Hi. The key thing here is the age and number of kilometers on the vehicle. If it is still under warranty then the car dealer will have a full history of the work done on the car. And the service book should have been completed correctly showing that the required work was done at the specified interval. 

On the other hand if the warranty has expired (too much time or kilometers) then the service records may not be complete. In the best case scenario the owner will have continued the servicing with the dealer so a full history hopefully will be available. If this isn't the case, the car may still have been serviced properly by another garage and maybe the owner can provide evidence. Ask to see receipts for completed work. The service book may have been filled out by the garage. If you're mechanically minded cross check the recommended service plan (see the owners manual) with the actual work that was done. If it's a bit confusing get the garage that is going to do your pre purchase inspection to try and interpret the service history. Some owners skip major maintenance tasks or do them less frequently than suggested.

Worst case scenario is that the evidence of regular servicing is very poor. Perhaps even the warranty servicing was not done correctly. Or in the post warranty period the owner says the work was done but has no records. It then comes down to trust, risk, the inspection report and sale price as to whether or not you consider the car to still be a good deal.

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Yorki

I've recently bought two used cars. the advice given above is good and similar to my own methodology. I also used this: AutoCheck.ae new car and used car prices in UAE, to give me a better idea of the price I should be paying. Very easy to use and in one case I showed the report to the garage and they agreed and knocked 2000 AED off the price.


----------



## Brav0

Yorki said:


> I've recently bought two used cars. the advice given above is good and similar to my own methodology. I also used this: AutoCheck.ae new car and used car prices in UAE, to give me a better idea of the price I should be paying. Very easy to use and in one case I showed the report to the garage and they agreed and knocked 2000 AED off the price.


Hi I am in the same boat, and have a few questions:

- are autocheck mobile or do you take the car to them (if so does the current dealer allow you to do this?)
- how much approx does this cost? I am assume its based on a number of variables, age, mileage, engine size etc etc 

Thanks


----------



## Yorki

No auto check you use online. If you know the vehicle you are after, you can type in the basic details eg Golf GTI, leather, alloys, met paint, mileage and condition. Auto check then auto populates a report based on what you put in and emails it to you with different values based on condition and where you are purchasing it from.

If you have been to a garage and looked at a car ask them for the VIN number and mileage. I did and used this in auto check for a more detailed report; using them it brings up everything about the car except servicing. It worked for me with a bit of effort you could save some cash.


----------



## Brav0

Yorki said:


> No auto check you use online. If you know the vehicle you are after, you can type in the basic details eg Golf GTI, leather, alloys, met paint, mileage and condition. Auto check then auto populates a report based on what you put in and emails it to you with different values based on condition and where you are purchasing it from.
> 
> If you have been to a garage and looked at a car ask them for the VIN number and mileage. I did and used this in auto check for a more detailed report; using them it brings up everything about the car except servicing. It worked for me with a bit of effort you could save some cash.


Thanks they have something similar in the UK, how much does it cost?


----------



## Yorki

It's free!


----------



## imissmarmite

Does Autocheck check if the vehicle is stolen or been in an accident like sites like sites in UK do? what info is included? If anyone has a link to a sample report or has a copy of one can they post it?


----------



## Yorki

No it doesn't included stolen or HPI history, it is like the Parkers Guide in the UK but in a document/report format.


----------



## imissmarmite

Yorki said:


> No it doesn't included stolen or HPI history, it is like the Parkers Guide in the UK but in a document/report format.


Thanks Yorki, maybe someone should set one up


----------

